# Modulacion PWM Con LM555



## Goodfrey (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola amigos este es mi primir post, e estado revisando este foro y vi varios temas referente al pwm pero ninguno que me pueda servir estoy confundido a como hacer esto se me piede:

* Realizar un diseño de un modulador PWM con LM555, La Frecuencia debe ser 1khz y ajuste de ciclo util desde 20% hasta 80%.

De Acuerdo a lo que e visto aqui no me sirve ningun diseño ahora estoy confundido por que muchas personas que e consultado me dicen que se realiza con un Astable que actica a un monoestable, pero sinceramente no logro entender eso y mucho menos como puedo ajustar el ciclo util del mismo, a aquellos que puedan responderme espero me ayuden saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 10, 2009)

Y este es el que necesitas, puedes leer mas aquí https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/controlador-velocidad-motor-cc-4084/, busca el comentario del amigo Braulio..


----------



## Goodfrey (Jun 10, 2009)

Gracias por responderme tan rapido pero necesito que me expliques bien eso...

a ver si lo entendi bien 

el Astable su funcion es solamente generarle el pulso de activacion al monoestable para que haga su funcion y a su vez actue como astable?

Y si lo entendi bien el potenciometro del astable solo sirve para variar el ciclo util... 

Pero Me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma de condenarlo hasta cierto % del pulso y como se haria....

asi como lo dice aqui...

* Realizar un diseño de un modulador PWM con LM555, La Frecuencia debe ser 1khz y ajuste de ciclo util desde 20% hasta 80%.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 10, 2009)

Se me había olvidado darte el Link de Descarga el soft 555-timer, es el CUARTO (andy-clarkson), y lee bién la información de la página, que está muy Buena..
http://www.elcavirtual.com/analogica/lm555/555.htm


----------

